# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Erdoğan Egemen Bağış'ı Bitirecek

## bozok

*Erdoğan Egemen Bağış'ı Bitirecek* 
*Aktif Haber*  

_Açik Istihbarat'in Resmi_ 
_E-Posta Grubu_



www.acikistihbarat.com 
*14.04.2008* ülkenin gündemi *Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya*'nın, AKP'ye açtığı kapatma davasına kilitlenmiş durumda. 

Başsavcı'nın iddianamesini oluşturan belgelerin azımsanmayacak bir bölümü, gazete kupürlerinden oluşuyordu. Fakat asıl kapatma davasını tetikleyen olaylar, bazı AKP'lilerin açıklamaları ve eylemleriydi. En önemlisi de Yalçınkaya'nın belirttiği gibi üniversitelerde türban serbestliği getiren anayasa değişikliğiydi. 

Peki AKP'yi bu sürece kim itti, söz konusu türban değişikliğinin ivme kazanması için Erdoğan'ı kim yönlendirdi. 

AKP kulisleri son günlerde bu isimle kaynıyor ve *kapatma sürecini tetikleyen kişinin Egemen Bağış olduğu iddia ediliyor.* 
Egemen Bağış, 3 Kasım 2002'de AKP'den milletvekili seçildi. 

Aynı dönemde Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Dış İlişkiler Danışmanı olarak görev yaptı. 22 Temmuz 2007 seçimlerinde tekrar milletvekili seçildi. Bu kez AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı görevine seçilerek atandı. Halen Erdoğan'ın danışmanlığını yapıyor. Dış politikada faal bir durumda. 
*Egemen Bağış, ABD'nin en ünlü Musevi okulu olan, New York'taki, Baruch College'de işletme okudu.* Aynı üniversiteden kamu yönetimi yüksek lisansı var. Bağış, Beyaz Saray'a çevirmenlik de yaptı. 

Beyaz Saray'da, ABD'nin güvendiği kişiler çevirmenlik yapabiliyor. Tercümanlık yapacak kişinin ABD vatandaşı olması gerekiyor ve yemin etmiş olması şartı var. 

Egemen Bağış, okuduğu okulun resmi internet sitesinde, Beyaz Saray'a tercümanlık yaptığını belirtiyor. *İşte 93 numaralı Bağış'ın okuduğu okulun resmi internet sitesindeki biyografisi:* 

*"93 Egemen Bagis is an advisor to Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan. In the past, he served as Erdogan's interpreter and also worked as an interpreter at the White House. He is on the board of directors of the Istanbul Modern (museum) and owns a translation office, Turkish Link, in New York. Jesse London (EMBA) was appointed president of advertising sales at MEDIAplace in New York City, the newly established place-based media sales operation of The Programming Group Ltd. London, who lives in Chappaqua, N.Y., with his wife and two children, was previously VP and national sales manager at the TV Guide Network Group.* " 


*BARDA GüVENLİK MüDüRü OLDU*
Egemen Bağış, ABD'de bir barda güvenlik görevlilerinin yöneticisi olarak çalışmış. New York kentinin 5 ana bölgesinden birisi olan *Manhattan'da, 2,5 milyon dolara ev aldığı iddia ediliyor.* -Manhattan,New York'da ticari, kültürel ve finansal bir merkezdir.- 
Bu yüzden Erdoğan'ın kendisini uyardığı iddialar arasında.
*En ilginci ise, AKP ve özellikle Başbakan Erdoğan'ın adeta yeminli hasmı olan, Neocon kuşağın genç öncülerinden biri olan Michael Rubin'le olan bağlantısı.* 

Rubin, Bush Hükümeti'nin şahin kanadına yakın olarak bilinen American Enterprise Enstitüsü'nde (AEI) çalışıyor. Bu enstitü, AKP'nin kara listesinde bulunuyor. Michael Rubin, AKP ve Erdoğan'a karşı ağır ithamlarıyla tanınan biri.
American Enterprise'de Ortadoğu uzmanı olarak çalışan Rubin, AKP hükümetine sert ve ağır yazılarıyla biliniyor. American Enterprise, İsrail'e yakınlığıyla da biliniyor. 

*Rubin, bir dönem Sabah Gazetesi'nin Ankara Temsilciliğini yapan Aslı Aydıntaşbaş'ın eski sevgilisi.* Aslı Aydıntaşbaş, Egemen Bağış gibi ABD'de uzun yıllar kalmış ve kendisiyle orada tanışmış. *Hatta Sabah'ın Eski Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Fatih Altaylı ile arası iyi olmayan Aydıntaşbaş'ın, Bağış'ın araya girmesiyle o dönemde görevinde kaldığı iddia edilmişti.* 

Bağış, AKP ve Erdoğan'ın yeminli hasmı Michael Rubin'i Aslı Aydıntaşbaş'tan dolayı iyi tanıyor. 
*Bir iddiaya göre de Egemen Bağış, Turgay Ciner'i Aslı Aydıntaşbaş aracılığıyla bilgilendiriyordu.* Yine Erdoğan'ın da medyada görünce çok kızdığı bazı bilgilerin Bağış tarafından basına sızdırıldığı iddia ediliyor. 
*Erdoğan'ın bundan dolayı eskiden çevirmenlik yaptırdığı Bağış'ın yerine, üağatay Kılıç'ı çevirmen olarak kullandığı söyleniyor.* 

Yine eskiden yurt dışı gezilerinde, Erdoğan'ın yaptığı görüşmelerde çevirmenlik yapan Bağış, bu görevini devretmiş gibi. Bağış, heyet üyesi olarak görüşmelere katılıyor. 
*Türban değişikliğinde Erdoğan'ı etkiledi*
Kapatma davasını tetikleyen türban düzenlemesinde, Erdoğan'ı yönlendiren kişinin Bağış olduğu iddialar arasında... 

*Başbakan Erdoğan Madrid'deyken, MHP'nin türbandan dolayı AKP'yi sıkıştıracağı bilgisini Egemen Bağış'ın Erdoğan'a verdiği iddia ediliyor.* Erdoğan, 14 Ocak'ta İspanya'da bir gazetecinin türbanla ilgili sorusunu yanıtlarken 

_" Velev ki siyasi simge olsun. Siyasi simge olarak türban takmak suç mu? Simgelere, sembollere bir yasak getirebilir misiniz?"_ 

yanıtını vermişti. 
Başsavcı Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya'nın AKP hakkındaki hazırladığı kapatma iddianamesinde en büyük gerekçelerden biri de Egemen Bağış'ın açıklamasıydı. Bağış'ın 

_"Türban, kamusal alan ve üniversitelerin dışında Meclis'te de geçerli olmalıdır"_

sözleri iddianamede en önemli kapatma delilleri arasında sayılmıştı. 

AKP'nin kapatmaya karşı atağa geçtiği bugünlerde, çok tartışılan 

_"Başbakanımızı kaybetmeye razıyız"_ 

sözleri de Bağış tarafından sarfedildi. 

*O kasette ne var*
Geçen Pazar günü Flash TV'de, Egemen Bağış ve Erhan Göksel arsında hakarete varan bir tartışma yaşanmıştı. 

Bağış, _'şerefsiz'_liğe kadar götüren gizli bir kasetten bahsetmişti. Egemen Bağış'la ilgili pek çok bilinmeyen o gizli kasetle birlikte ortaya çıkacak gibi. 

*Sözkonusu kasette; Erdoğan ve bazı yabancı devlet adamlarıyla yaptığı görüşmelerin Egemen Bağış tarafında Pentagon'a sızdırıldığı şeklinde konuşmaların bulunduğu iddia ediliyor.*

*Cüneyt Zapsu'dan sonra sırada o var*
Egemen Bağış, Cüneyt Zapsu ve ümer üelik bir dönem Erdoğan'ın en yakınındaki üç isimdi. 

Bakanlardan bile önemli kişilerdi. 

*Aynı zamanda Ankara gecelerinin de hızlı isimleri olan bu üçlüyle ilgili duyumlar zaman içinde Başbakan Erdoğan'ın kulağına da gitmişti.* 

ünce ümer üelik'i yavaşça uzaklaştıran Erdoğan, geçtiğimiz ay da Cüneyt Zapsu'ya partideki görevlerinin tamamından el çektirmişti. 

Topun ağzında şimdi ise sözkonusu iddialar ve AKP dışındaki ilişkileri nedeniyle Egemen Bağış'ın olduğu belirtiliyor...

----------

